# Finished CDs



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Just finished day 100 last night. I checked my ratings and every thing has either improved or remained the same. I'm not sure if that is due to the CDs or the Questran I started at about the same time. I guess I don't really care, as long as things are better.







I really like to listen to the CDs at night as I drift off to sleep. I think I will feel lost not being able to continue the practice. Will it really be detrimental to the results if I don't wait the 3 months before restarting the program? Whenever I had nights that I was supposed to skip the CDs, it just didn't feel right. I don't think I'm obsessive about it--maybe just a bit compulsive. We are going to be moving in the next couple of weeks and I worry about losing ground and having a flare-up of the IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

slm, congradulations.







Glad your felling better.Hang in there for a bit because for most people this keeps working even after stopping.Also if you liked it wait a bit and think about the IBS "Towards Inner Peace" CD.Towards Inner peace: Michael Mahoney's new program designed to move away from the old IBS thoughts and processes after completion of The IBS Audio Program 100 â„¢ . The audios bring the listener to a new level of relaxation, well being, and self understanding, .The IBS Audio Program 100 â„¢ works successfully on helping the listener understand IBS and how to manage it. Mike believes that the new title strikes the balance of being an advancement for those who have successfully completed The IBS Audio Program 100 â„¢ . It may be noted that although the new title compliments The IBS Audio Program 100 â„¢ it is not a requirement to listen to it to be successful in managing IBS symptoms. The IBS Audio Program 100 â„¢ is a proven method in its own right.This new title Towards Inner Peace was produced to accommodate those listeners of the IBS program who had asked for help in addressing other areas of their lives. Having already successfully experienced the benefits of Ongoing Progressive Session Induction Methods (OPSIM) for IBS, while reinforcing previous learning's, the new title addresses these other areas in the same positive successful way they had dealt with the IBS condition.Except on a surface level, Toward Inner Peace does not go into any great depth about IBS as does The IBS Audio Program 100 â„¢ , just tying in a few subconscious comments and suggestions from it. To go into too much detail on previous IBS work would not necessarily be conducive to individual progression.Users of this program will have elected to make progression in their own chosen areas of self development and empowerment. This in itself will positively impact indirectly any residue of old thought patterns and does give what the majority of listeners have asked for.Such as:New relaxation processes encouraging better depth of relaxation attainment.Processes to encourage building greater confidence, calmness, reduced anxiety and self development methods.Self Relaxation Process.New background Music. New suggestions.A New soothing Music-Only passage, and more.And the familiarity of working with an acknowledged leader in his field.http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/new_audio_titles.htmI would give this a little time for the moment though. You can after a bit listen to the sides you liked, but again give it a bit. again congradualtions on completing them. Way to go.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi SLM,Eric has some great info for you there to consider - but in the meantime...Mike says to listen to your favorite sessions as desired for now, you can take breaks here and there in between, but if you feel you need to listen, then do so - just keep 6 hours between listening sessions if you listen more than once a day - then if you wish to restart the program to continue improving in IBS you can do so in 2 - 3 weeks - this is far earlier than suggested, but in your case, you are facing new surroundings and stressors. However, as Eric says, many folks do continue improving beyond the 100 days even if they stop listening.The Towards Inner Peace is a stand alone program that is really super and calming - it touches on IBS to address last remnants of it, but is mainly to continue on with new goals.Since you are moving, you are going to have added stressors so continuing on with the IBS Program for now will give you some reinforcement and familiarity for your given situation.Also, if you have very specific concerns, you can contact Mike on the contact page of the website too, or call the toll-free number and someone will get back to you with support.All the best! And congrats on your progress, and hope the move goes very smoothly with no problems. Take care.~ Marilyn


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Eric and Marilyn. I'll check into the new CDs and also do some reruns on the IBS CDs. The move shouldn't be real bad. It's back where I spent all but the last 5 years of my life. It's like going home again, but moves always make me nervous. In fact, I usually break out in itchies whenever we move. I'm hoping to avoid that and the IBS this time.


----------

